# Bow to the king!!!



## chad wright (Nov 29, 2010)

Cool shot of my ole lady a week and a half ago!! First fish on a castin rod for the yr. I'm with Scott great start to 2015 season.


----------



## chad wright (Nov 29, 2010)

Dang those are huge pics!!!!! lol


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)

chad wright said:


> Dang those are huge pics!!!!! lol


They show up at first then they disappear on my computer but that I was able to see them. That's awesome! On my list of things to catch.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Well done. Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Been fortunate enough to catch tarpon the last 3 years and am looking forward to it again. And yes, there is nothing more beautiful and awesome to see them jump and then swim away.

But of course, the first thing I thought when I saw the thread title was that you were speaking of a certain 2cool member. LOL


----------



## smokin lures (Apr 28, 2012)

sick pics


----------

